# Top of Graubünden / Chur - Scuol duch Val D'Uina



## Dobi29 (28. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
hat jemand Erfahrung mit folgender Tour gemacht ?

1. ETAPPE: 53 km - 1663 Hm bergauf - 1055 Hm bergab
Chur (565 m) - Alter Schyn - Solisbrücke (843 m) - Stierva (1375 m) - Savognin (1173 m).


2. ETAPPE: 64 km - 1943 Hm bergauf - 1342 Hm bergab
Savognin (1173 m) - Bivio (1769) - Septimerpass (2310 m) - Casaccia (1458 m) - Maloja (1815 m) - Pontresina (1774)


3. ETAPPE: 82 km - 1590 Hm bergauf - 2114 Hm bergab
Pontresina (1774 m) - Berninapass (2328 m) - Forcola di Livigno (2315 m) - Zollfreigebiet Livigno (1805 m) - Pso. di Valle Alpisella (2290 m) - Lago di S. Giaccomo (1952 m) - Cruschetta (1934 m)- Müstair (1250 m)


4. ETAPPE: 42 km - 1478 Hm bergauf - 1442 Hm bergab
Müstair (1250 m) - Pt. di Calva (971 m) - Sesvennahütte (2258 m) - Val D'Uina(2160 m) - Sur En (1121 m) - Scuol (1286 m)

"Die Perle am Bivio" - Septimerpass - Casaccia hab ich schon im Nebel bei 0°-Grad gemacht. 
Verbessserungen, Kritiken, Vorschläge...
Thx
Klaus


----------



## kamikater (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin die Tour vor 2 oder 3 Jahren gefahren. Landschaftlich super und von der Organisation her top  Das einzige kleine Manko waren die langen Wartezeiten beim Abendessen, da dann alle Gruppen zusammen kamen und doch gut über 30 Leute zu bewirten waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dobi29 (28. Januar 2009)

...hast du die geführte tour gemacht ? wir möchten die tour auf eigene faust machen.


----------



## Didi123 (28. Januar 2009)

ich bin die tour letztes jahr solo gefahren, aber nur bis sta. maria, da hab' ich dann bissl gesundheitl. probleme bekommen...

schöne tour, wobei mir leider das highlight der 4. etappe entgangen ist.
gps-track kann ich dir geben, wenn bedarf besteht.

edit: ich bin aber am 3. tag nicht über den Forcola di Livigno, sondern durch das Val de Fain (?) über den passo stretta (?).


----------



## kamikater (28. Januar 2009)

Dobi29 schrieb:


> ...hast du die geführte tour gemacht ? wir möchten die tour auf eigene faust machen.



Ich habe die geführte Tour gemacht. Auf eigene Faust ist sicher auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

strecke nachempfunden der tour "top of graubünden", aber gestrafft und erweitert.


----------



## Dobi29 (28. Januar 2009)

..wie habt ihr's mit der an / abreise gemacht ? bahn ? postbus ?


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

wir sind ja die komplette runde gefahren, also die lange version der tour. 
von chur nach chur, also ohne bus / bahn / fähre o.ä.


----------



## OptiMist (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin letztes Jahr ebenfalls von Chur nach Chur gefahren. Die ersten 2 Tage die gleiche Strecke die du geplant hat. Vom Berninapass würde ich allerdings nicht nach Livigno fahren sondern runter nach Poschiavo und über das Val Viola. Allerdings klappt das natürlich nicht mehr in 4 Tagen.( Außer ihr fahrt solch Horroretappen wie Dubbel 2005)
Für eine 4 Tagestour mit Ende in Scuol fällt mir dann doch nichts besseres ein.
Ich fahre dieses Jahr übrigens noch einmal fast die gleich Tour. Letztes Jahr hat mir das Wetter leider ein paar highllights unmöglich gemacht. 
Ich bin mit dem Nachtzug an und abgereist. Sehr entspannend!


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

ohne jetzt zu wissen, wieviel Hm das sind: 

2 möglichkeiten: 
man kann auch bis zum dritten tag nach livigno, dann aber nicht alpisella, sondern chaschauna-pass zurück richtung engadin, dann richtung arosa /lenzerheide ne variante suchen, so dass man am ende des 4. tages wieder auf der original-strecke bis chur ist. 
wär aber doof, weil viele highlights dann wegfallen. 

statt dessen evtl. die tage 1 und 2 weglassen, dann 3, 4 und 5 wie vorgegeben und am letzten tag wieder richtung engadin runter. 
dann hat man livigno, val mora, uinaschlucht etc. alles mit drin und den septimerpass muss man auch nicht wieder hoch. .


----------



## Didi123 (28. Januar 2009)

hat noch keiner in betracht gezogen, eine zusätzliche etappe einzubauen und von sta. maria aus den umbrail zum stilfserjoch hoch und dann über den goldseeweg wieder ins vinschgau runterzufahren?
ab da dann normal weiter über sesvennahütte und uinaschlucht nach scoul...

das hatte ich nämlich ursprünglich vor und die beiden etappen will ich auch heuer noch nachholen, wenn's zeitlich klappt...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> ich bin die tour letztes jahr solo gefahren, aber nur bis sta. maria, da hab' ich dann bissl gesundheitl. probleme bekommen...
> 
> schöne tour, wobei mir leider das highlight der 4. etappe entgangen ist.
> gps-track kann ich dir geben, wenn bedarf besteht.
> ...



hallo,
ich hätte großes Interesse am gps-track (tracks).
Wäre super nett, wenn du sie mir schicken könntest.


----------



## Didi123 (28. Januar 2009)

nimm besser den "originaltrack", der ist wenigstens kpl.
bei meinem fehlt ja der letzte tag...

hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9774.html


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

@ dobi: wieviel tage sollen es denn sein?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2009)

@didi: danke


----------



## Dobi29 (28. Januar 2009)

mein Plan: 
Spätnachmittag / Abend Anreise mit 9-Sitzer-Mietbus (kommt auf Teilnehmer an) nach Chur und netter Abend in der Bierhalle in Chur. Wir haben da schon mal 2005 nen tollen Tag erlebt...Waren damals vom Bodensee zum Comersee unterwegs, als das große Wasser kam und die Schweiz überschwemmte. Mußten damals nen Ruhetag und nen Bustransfer von Chur nach Bivio einlegen. 
In 4 Tagen möcht ich von Chur nach Scuol kommen und der letze Tag duch die Uina-Schlucht. Am 1.Tag würd ich von Chur nach Bivio, allerdings über die Lenzerheide. 
In Scuol würde ich übernachten, den Abschluß der Tour feiern und dann am nächsten Tag Richtung Heimat...Mit der Bahn Richtung Bodensee, BaWü-Ticket ab Lindau nach Schorndorf. In Scuol war ich 2007 auf meiner Tour von St.Anton zum Bodensee...


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

d.h. in erster linie geht's darum, in 4 tagen von chur via uina-schlucht nach scuol zu kommen? 
die punkte stehen fest, und top of graubünden wär nur eine von vielen möglichkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dobi29 (28. Januar 2009)

@dubbel: yes. und die 2005 ausgelassene etappe von chur nach bivio würd ich auch gerne nachholen


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

von chur nach bivio müsten es dann aber auf kürzestem weg auch ca. 1.800 Hm sein, wenn man keine abstecher macht, oder?

dann also von chur nach bivio, septimerpass, hoch malojapass, an den seen entlang, pontresina, dann hoch richtung berninapass, durchs val da fain, dort die richtige abfahrt nehmen, nach livigno, über alpisella und val mora nach müstair, weiter pt. di calva, schlinig, val d'uina nach scuol.  

-> 7.000 Hm, in 4 tagen im schnitt also 1750 Hm (wobei ich die variante via lenzerheide Hm-mässig nur schätzen kann)


----------



## Didi123 (28. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ...durchs val da fain, dort die richtige abfahrt nehmen...



da gibt's doch eh nur eine, oder...?


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2009)

aus eigener, schlechter erfahrung kann ich sagen: 
es gibt mindestens 2. 

entweder mehr oder weniger geradeaus runter, oder à la stanciu rechts halten richtung forcola di livigno.


----------



## Didi123 (28. Januar 2009)

ahso, der andere weg zur forcola ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, ich bin auch geradeaus runter.


----------



## emvau (28. Januar 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> hat noch keiner in betracht gezogen, eine zusätzliche etappe einzubauen und von sta. maria aus den umbrail zum stilfserjoch hoch und dann über den goldseeweg wieder ins vinschgau runterzufahren?
> ab da dann normal weiter über sesvennahütte und uinaschlucht nach scoul...


ich habe diese runde als "cross" 2009 für uns im kopf und hatte genau damit vor, die top of graubünden zu pimpen. scheint dann wohl sinn zu machen. 

BTW: was mich momentan nervt ist, dass die swissmap graubünden so elendig langsam unter ttqv läuft. deshalb bin ich noch überhaupt nicht konkret eingestiegen. und graubünden kenne ich leider kaum. aber des wird scho. jedenfalls wäre ich an tracks zum thema interessiert.


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. Januar 2009)

Dobi29 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit folgender Tour gemacht ?
> 
> 1. ETAPPE: 53 km - 1663 Hm bergauf - 1055 Hm bergab
> ...


Hallo Klaus

Wir sind deine oben genannte Tour ziemlich genau mal gefahren.
Allerdings haben wir uns sechs Tage gegönnt uns es als Rundtour gemacht mit Start und Ziel in Tiefencastel. Der Alte Schin haben wir haben wir uns geschenkt. (Gibt schöneres!)

1. Tag Tiefencastel - Bivio 30.0km 2.54h 1205hm (inkl. Anreise am Morgen)
2. Tag Septimerpass - Malojapass - St.Moritz - Berniapass	GR 56.5km 4.57h 1896hm
3. Tag Strettapass - Livigno - Pass Alpisella - Val Mora - Sta. Maria 69.1km 5.35h 1343hm
4. Tag Schlingiapass - Val d'Uina - Scuol	50.4km 5.11h 1928hm
5. Tag Pass Costainas - Pass da Fuorno - Zernez	52.4km 4.24h 1664hm
6. Tag La Punt - Albulapass - Bergün - Tiefencastel 62.1km 3.58h 1241hm unsere Ausweichrote da Regen und Nebel (hier gäbe es noch tolle Alternativen)

Die ganze Tour wurde selber geplant und zu Zweit gemacht. 
Hotel immer erst am Abend gesucht und gefunden. 

Hier kannst du unsere ganze Grischun-Tour detailiert nachlesen inkl. GPS-Track, Ausweichrouten und unsere Unterkünfte.


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Dobi29 (28. Januar 2009)

@RedOrbiter: merci...hab deine homepage / tour schon seit letztem jahr im auge. thx


----------



## smx (28. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> aus eigener, schlechter erfahrung kann ich sagen:
> es gibt mindestens 2.
> 
> entweder mehr oder weniger geradeaus runter, oder à la stanciu rechts halten richtung forcola di livigno.



Dann gibt's wohl 3 

Direkt an der Grenze links *hoch*, 300Hm schieben bis auf knapp 2800, gut markiert. Dann etwas hoch-runter-hoch, und schließlich 100Hm S3 durch verblocktes Geröll bis zu nem kleinen See (Lago del Monte), ab dort 400Hm-500Hm S1 in schönen Serpentinen runter. Den Rest Asphalt nach Livigno...

Wir haben ab La Stretta gut 2 Stunden gebraucht.

Ein paar Bildchen dazu:



Recht weit oben




Kurz vor dem See




Auf dem S1-Stück weiter unten


----------



## Meri66 (28. Januar 2009)

[4. ETAPPE: 42 km - 1478 Hm bergauf - 1442 Hm bergab
Müstair (1250 m) - Pt. di Calva (971 m) - Sesvennahütte (2258 m) - Val D'Uina(2160 m) - Sur En (1121 m) - Scuol (1286 m)


kenne lediglich die geplannte 4 Etappe - die bin ich schön ähnlich selbst gefahren - knapp 4 Stunden inkl. Pause auf der Sesvennahütte - nicht sonderlich schwer - weil einiges teerstrasse und nach der Uina Schlucht leichter Trail (anfangs S1) der dann aber zimmlich schnell in ein Forstweg mutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (28. September 2009)

Hallo, ich hab den Thread grad gefunden und da kommt mir doch gleich ne Idee, wollte mir nochmal Tipps für die Runde holen.

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Eine Freundin wohnt in Samedan bei St.Moritz, wir könnten evtl. bei ihr starten und das Auto stehen lassen.

Irgendwie bekomm ich aber so recht die Etappen dann nicht zusammen für ne schöne Rundtour.

Es können vier oder fünf Tage sein.

Tipps? Ideen??


----------



## Didi123 (28. September 2009)

wo ist das problem?
ihr fahrt die klassische TOG (4-tägig) und startet mit der 3. etappe, nur nicht in pontresina, sondern in samedan.
am 3. tag fahrt ihr morgens von scuol mit der bahn nach chur und fahrt dann ganz normal weiter. 
die etappe von chur nach savognin ist eh nicht so lang, da reicht's auch, wenn man erst um 11 startet.


----------



## bully98 (28. September 2009)

genau da lag das Problem..
Wie komm ich von Scuol nach Chur...
Aber auf die Bahn bin ich jetzt gar nicht gekommen...


----------



## emvau (29. September 2009)

didis vorschlag meint die kurze runde. ich würde glaub ich eher den zweiten teil der langen version fahren, da der einfach schöner ist (die ersten 2 1/2 tage sind zu sehr von asphalt und verkehr geprägt.) 
man könnte ab bergün oder davos mit dem zug relativ einfach nach st moritz zurück. die etappe über die keschhütte ist die königsetappe der  fahrspaß-schwerpunkt kommt sogar erst danach: davos, arosa, lenzerheide halten viele schöne abfahrten bereit. da kann man die tour auch abändern.   

lange rede, kurzer sinn: originalroute von moritz bis davos, wenn dann noch zeit ist, zusatztag in davos abends mit dem zug zurück.


----------



## bully98 (29. September 2009)

Würde man denn ein Highlight verpassen wenn man in der langen Variante
ab der 3 Etappe einsteigt und dann bis zur Keschhütte fährt, von dort am nächsten Tag direkt zurück nach Samedan?


----------



## emvau (30. September 2009)

so würde ich es wohl machen. ich würde in sta maria, guardia und bergün übernachten. dann hast du drei schöne gleichmäßig lange tage. 
dann ist aber eine frage offen, die ich dir nicht beantworten kann: wie kommt man von bergün mit dem bike tagesfüllend und lohnend nach moritz? 

dir fehlt dann als landschafltiches highlight hauptsächlich der septimer und alles nach bergün. da muss man aber sagen, dass sich da viel im skigebiet abspielt und es in erster linie fahrspaßverlust ist. da gibt's nämlich tolle abfahrten. 

achso und keschhütte ist mehr schieben als man denkt. hm waren es nicht viele aber das zieht, weil es weit und flach ist. ziwischendurch kann man auch immer wieder kurz fahren. belohnung ist dann gletscherblick und schöne, flowige S1-abfahrt. aber der weg dorthin ist auch schon umwerfend.


----------



## bully98 (30. September 2009)

Vielleicht wärs dann sinnvoll, noch nen Tag dran zu hängen?

Hat da jemand Tipps was man unbedingt fahren sollte und wie man dann evtl zurück nach Moritz kommt?

Bin noch nicht wirklich erfahren im Tourenplanen..


----------



## dubbel (30. September 2009)

nochmal langsam für mich: 
eigentlich suchst du eine tour von 3 oder 4 tagen, rund um st. moritz, angelehnt an "top of graubünden". 
richtig?


----------



## bully98 (30. September 2009)

Fast richtig dubbel.

Es dürfen 4 oder 5 Tage sein! 

Ich hab mir jetzt folgendes zusammengereimt:

TOG ab Samedan (ab der 3.etappe) bis zur 7.Etappe.
Dort ab Parpan nicht nach Chur abfahren, sonder über Lenzerheide nach Tiefencastel und dann mit der Bahn zurcük nach Samedan.

Passt das so, oder hab ich nen Denkfehler drin?
Wie lange braucht man ungfähr am 7.Tag von Arosa nach Parpan bzw dann Tiefencastel? gibts da eine schöne Abfahrt oder empfehlt ihr, direkt von der Hörnlihütte nach Tiefencastel zu fahren, falls das möglich sein sollte??

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Tipps und Mühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (30. September 2009)

ausweiten und abkürzen kann man immer - wieviele Hm willst du denn pro tag?


----------



## bully98 (30. September 2009)

Ich denke zwischen 1500 und 2000 dürfen es schon sein.

Das interessante daran ist, dass unsere Freundin und ihr Partner die in Samedan wohnen, zwar viele HM schaffen, aber dann Probleme mit den KM bekommen, die sind lange Strecken nicht so gewohnt, wir aus dem Schwarzwald dann aber genau umgekehrt evtl nicht ganz so viele HM schaffen, dafür mehr Strecke machen können...
Aber wir bekommen das dann schon hin.
Wie du schon schreibst kann man ja fast immer irgendwie abkürzen oder die Bahn nehmen.

Hast du Tipps zu der von mir oben angesprochenen Variante?


----------



## dubbel (30. September 2009)

bully98 schrieb:


> Hast du Tipps zu der von mir oben angesprochenen Variante?


die 5. und 6. etappe find ich jetzt nicht sooo sensationell, und zug fahren kann man sich evtl. auch sparen: 

st. moritz - pontresina - val da fain - livigno.
von livigno über alpisella und val mora nach müstair, runter burgeis/ schlinig, val d'uina nach scuol. 
von scuol über costainas und ofenpass weiter richtung buffalora, val mora, trela-pass, ab nach livigno. 
chaschaunas-pass - engadin - st. moritz



bully98 schrieb:


> Das interessante daran ist, dass unsere Freundin und ihr Partner die in Samedan wohnen, zwar viele HM schaffen, aber dann Probleme mit den KM bekommen, die sind lange Strecken nicht so gewohnt, wir aus dem Schwarzwald dann aber genau umgekehrt evtl nicht ganz so viele HM schaffen, dafür mehr Strecke machen können...


die km sind dann auch nicht das problem.


----------



## bully98 (30. September 2009)

Wie genau würdest du dann die Etappen einteilen?

Moritz bis Livigno, Livigno bis Scuol, und dann kann ich deiner Strecke nicht ganz folgen..

Wir würden dann praktisch zweimal Val Mora fahren?


----------



## dubbel (30. September 2009)

Moritz bis Livigno, Livigno bis Scuol, 
dann costainas-pass zum ofenpass, über buffalora/jufplaun runter passo gallo (also nicht wieder vor ins val mora), am livigno-see entlang, die strecke kurz kreuzen, zum laga san giacomo, trela-pass, runter livigno, dann chaschauna, engadin st. moritz. 

227 km, 7214 Hm


----------



## emvau (30. September 2009)

bully98 schrieb:


> TOG ab Samedan (ab der 3.etappe) bis zur 7.Etappe.
> Dort ab Parpan nicht nach Chur abfahren, sonder über Lenzerheide nach Tiefencastel und dann mit der Bahn zurück nach Samedan.


sehr gut
ab arosa wäre die letzte etappe kürzer als die anderen. du bewegst dich so zwischen 1500 und 2000hm am tag, der letzte hätte dann gut 1000hm, mit etwas schieben. 


dubbels vorschlag hat aber auch was. der nachteil da ist halt, dass man nicht so weit rum kommt, dafür hat man mehrere perspektiven von einzelnen spots und spart sich längere talpassagen.

landschaftlich ist für mich jedoch eindeutig der keschhüttentag DIE etappe der TOPofGR, könnte man bei dubbel aber auch noch einbauen).  klar von scoul bis zernez zieht sich 's, aber deshalb würde ich dazwischen auch eine nacht in guardia in erwägung ziehen.
und über davos und arosa nach lenzerheide macht 's schon verdammt viel spaß. 

für mich waren auf der großen runde tag1, tag2, tag 4  die schwächeren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (30. September 2009)

Prima, da hab ich jetzt doch mal zwei schöne Alternativen die ich meinen Kollegen vorlegen kann.

@emvau: Weisst du obs von Lenzerheide nach Tiefencastel ne schöne Abfahrt gibt oder ob man die Strasse nehmen muss?

@dubbel: Sind das bei dir dann nur drei Etappen? Von Scuol bis Moritz an einem Tag? Oder wo würdest du zwischendrin noch übernachten?


----------



## dubbel (30. September 2009)

zu den etappenorten / übrnachtungen hab ich ja nichts gesagt.  
bisher hab ich nur versucht, die strecke zu beschreiben, aber in jedem der täler gibt's ne unterkunft (ausser val mora / lago san giacomo d.f.).


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2009)

bully98 schrieb:


> ... @emvau: Weisst du obs von Lenzerheide nach Tiefencastel ne schöne Abfahrt gibt oder ob man die Strasse nehmen muss?...


Bin zwar nicht emvau, aber wenn ich helfen darf? 
Es gibt von Lenzerheide eine sehr schöne Abfahrt nach Tiefencastel. Guckst du diese Tour hier. Und dann zur "Bike-Explorer Lenzerheide-Albulatal Tour" weiterblättern. 
Dort kannst du dir den GPS-Track runterladen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bully98 (30. September 2009)

Prima Danke schön..


----------



## Capitano (1. Februar 2010)

Servus,

wir (www.mountainbike4fun.de) sind sie 2008 gefahren. Genial
Schau Dir die Tour mit Beschreibung und Bilder an unter:  http://www.mountainbike4fun.de/touren/03c1989ade124f401/index.html

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dobi29 (4. Februar 2010)

hi kai,
vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf nem trail rund um schorndorf ----> www.bike-dr-buggl.de
gruß
klaus


----------



## Capitano (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Klaus,
wäre toll, wenn man sich mal unterwegs trifft.
Schöne Website. Genial finde ich die Möglichkeit Eure Touren auf der Google-Karte anzuschauen inkl. Höhenprofil.
KAnnst Du mir mal "erklären" wie das geht?
Das fände ich auf unserer Seite ==> www.mountainbike4fun.de (Übrigens wurde diese erneuert..sieht schöner aus) auch gut. (Oder hast Du da ein Patent drauf ;o).
Grüßle
Kai


----------



## Capitano (13. Februar 2010)

Dobi29 schrieb:


> hi kai,
> vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf nem trail rund um schorndorf ----> www.bike-dr-buggl.de
> gruß
> klaus



Hallo Klaus,
wollte Dir ein Mail über Eure Homepage schicken aber da gabs ne Fehlermeldung.
Habt ihr regelmäßige Biketreffen?
Gruß
Kai


----------



## bully98 (18. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> Moritz bis Livigno, Livigno bis Scuol,
> dann costainas-pass zum ofenpass, über buffalora/jufplaun runter passo gallo (also nicht wieder vor ins val mora), am livigno-see entlang, die strecke kurz kreuzen, zum laga san giacomo, trela-pass, runter livigno, dann chaschauna, engadin st. moritz.
> 
> 227 km, 7214 Hm



So, jetzt sind es nur noch starke 3 Monate, dann soll die von Dubbel vorgeschlagene Tour in Anspruch genommen werden.

Hat mir jemand noch irgendwelche Tipps hierzu, egal ob bestimmte Trails nicht verpasst werden dürfen, wo man am besten übernachtet (Ort und Unterkunft) oder sonst irgendwas wichtiges.
Hat vielleicht auch jemand GPS Daten zu dieser Tour, oder Etappen davon??

Grüße Bully


----------



## bully98 (6. April 2010)

Ich schubbs nochmal nach oben.
Die Fragestellung ist immernoch die selber.

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps zu dieser Tour die man unbedingt wissen/kennen muss?
Unterkunftsempfehlungen in Livigno, Müstair od Santa Maria?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (6. April 2010)

bully98 schrieb:


> Ich schubbs nochmal nach oben.
> Die Fragestellung ist immernoch die selber.
> 
> Gibts irgendwelche Tipps zu dieser Tour die man unbedingt wissen/kennen muss?
> Unterkunftsempfehlungen in Livigno, Müstair od Santa Maria?



in sta. maria ist die "smallest whiskey bar on earth" - unbedingt reingehen und einen swiss highland whiskey probieren!


----------



## bully98 (7. April 2010)

Ok, die kulinarischen Tipps sind auch nicht zu verachten! 

Wo habt ihr in sta.maria übernachtet? oder habt ihr euren Whiskey während des Tages genossen??


----------



## Didi123 (7. April 2010)

bully98 schrieb:


> Ok, die kulinarischen Tipps sind auch nicht zu verachten!
> 
> Wo habt ihr in sta.maria übernachtet? oder habt ihr euren Whiskey während des Tages genossen??



weiß nicht genau, wie das hotel geheißen hat, aber es gibt dort eh nur zwei oder drei, und das bekanntere hotel am ortseingang war bereits voll...
ich war in der ortsmitte, vor dem hotel war ein kleiner brunnen und schräg gegenüber die bar. 
müsste das alpina gewesen sein: www.santamaria.ch
preis war okay, der komfort dem preis angemessen...


----------



## bully98 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
die Zeit der Abfahrt naht.

Kurze Frage nach zu Hütten und Verpflegung unterwegs.

Gibt es hier irgendwelche speziellen die man meiden sollte, bzw die ihr empfehlen könnt? Gibt es auf dieser Strecke überhaupt welche ausser der Sesvennahütte?

Grüße


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2010)

Uina Dadaint ist recht nett und urig, super Engadiner Nußtorte! Wenn ihr nur einkehren wollt, ist das viel netter als die Sesvennahütte.
Nach dem Val Mora (wo man an die breite Forststraße kommt) kann man links zu einem Bergbauernhof, da gibt´s auch was zu essen und trinken. Ansonsten sieht´s in der Gegend eher mau aus. Wenn es sich etappenmäßig ausgeht, würd ich in S-Charl übernachten! Falls es günstiger sein soll, im Berggasthof Buffalora kann man auch übernachten. Da sind zwar die Zimmer recht einfach, aber das Essen, vor allem das Frühstück sind 1. Sahne!


----------



## bully98 (20. Mai 2010)

Na das hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
Übernachtung ist vermutlich in Scuol oder S-Charl geplant,
kannst du da was empfehlen?
Grüße


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2010)

In S-Charl das Crusch Alba, was anderes hat´s da nicht. Kostet zwar paar Franken, aber der Service und das Essen sind perfekt. Ruf an oder schreib ne mail, was sie dir anbieten können, Lager ist billiger als Zimmer. In Scoul hab ich mal in einer total bruchbudigen Absteige gehaust, das ist echt nicht zu empfehlen, zumal ich den Namen eh verdrängt hab. Allerdings war da auch der Nationalparkmarathon und wir waren froh, überhaupt noch was bekommen zu haben.
Statt der Sesvennahütte würd ich das Hotel Edelweiß in Schlienig vorziehen, wurde hier aber auch schon mehrfach erwähnt. Ich war aber nur mal auf Einkehr auf der Hütte, die war zum Bersten mit besoffenen und grölenden Sachsen voll, da hätt ich nicht für viel Geld bleiben wollen.


----------



## OptiMist (21. Mai 2010)

Ich wiederspreche nur ungern, aber es gibt mittlerweile noch mindestens 2 andere Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in S-Charl. Gleich am Ortseingang (name weiß ich nicht) habe ich mal übernachtet. Essen und Zimmerebenfalls sehr gut, etwas günstiger als Crusch Alba. Außerdem soll es links die Strasse hoch noch etwas günstigeres geben. Das weiß ich aber nur aus einem Reisebericht. Aufpassen in S-Charl, je nach zeit kann es da durchaus voll werden. Vielleicht von Scuol aus anrufen.


----------



## paulaner61 (21. Mai 2010)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Gleich am Ortseingang (name weiß ich nicht) habe ich mal übernachtet.



Das ist das Gasthaus Mayor.
http://www.gasthaus-mayor.ch/

Kann die Aussage von OptiMist nur bestätigen, super gutes Essen und tolle Zimmer und ein sehr netter Gastwirt.

paulaner61


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Aber am Ende des Tages bin ich wohl schon mit Tunnelblick durch in Vorfreude auf ein Bierchen, eine heiße Dusche und gutes Essen ;-) (genau in der Reihenfolge)
Nett sind die im Crusch Alba auch. Übrigens hat jeder von uns noch ein Früchtebrot mit auf Tour bekommen und Riegel, etc. Da weiß man gleich garnicht, wann man das essen soll. Wir haben aber damit dann einen Gewitterschauer in einem Stadel überbrückt. Ja, aber reserviert hatten wir auch. Wenn´s am Berg nur begrenzte Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt ist das immer ratsam, im Tal hat man doch mehr Alternativen.


----------



## bully98 (28. Mai 2010)

Gasthof Mayor ist da schon ausgebucht, Crusch Alba warte ich noch auf Antwort.

Könntet ihr sonst in Scuol was empfehlen?
Ausserdem kann ich mich in Livigno nicht so recht enstcheiden bei der Vielzahl... 

Gibts da Empfehlungen??

Grüße


----------



## OptiMist (29. Mai 2010)

In Livigno bin ich einfach rumgefahren und habe irgendwo gefragt.
Ich denke da bekommst du immer etwas und der Standart ist recht hoch.
Scuol ist ziemlich teuer weil Kurort. Aber Zimmer bekommt man da immer. 
Meine Übernachtungen sowohl in Scuol als auch in Livigno sind keinen besonderen Tipp wert.
Ich würde auf jeden fall nach S-Charl hochfahren.
Irgendwas geht meistens doch.


----------



## bully98 (29. Mai 2010)

Danke.
S-Charl klappt eben nur wenn Crusch Alba noch Platz hat,
sonst bleibt nur Scuol übrig...


----------



## OptiMist (29. Mai 2010)

Wie bereits gesagt gibt es in S-Charl noch mindestens eine weitere Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Wenn du allein unterwegs bist würde ich es auf jeden fall probieren. Es gibt ja auch bei vorbuchungen mal kurzfristige Absagen. 
Ich finde das nest einfach sehr nett. Und morgens früh von dort aus auf den Costainas hoch zu fahren ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## bully98 (31. Mai 2010)

Welches wäre denn die dritte Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OptiMist (31. Mai 2010)

Siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5052699
und du wirst es wissen.


----------

